# Australian National Amateur Wine And Beer Show (anawbs) 2010



## Blackbeard (5/9/10)

Urgent attention all brewers and judges...

The Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show is almost upon us!

On behalf of the 2010 ANAWBS Committee I invite you all to submit your homebrews, or lend your hand as a judge or steward.

Beer entries are closing soon, with interstate entries due in to the depot by Thursday 9th of September and South Australia entries due in by the 16th.
(Huge apologies for the extra late notice, I thought I had posted information on AHB about this months ago but alas I can't find it anywhere  ).

The event is co-hosted by two South Australian clubs, The Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide and The Blackwood Winemakers and Brewers Club.

A post about the 2010 ANAWBS Mash Paddle can be found here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...3&hl=anawbs

All information, including how to register and the 2010 schedule of classes, can be found on the show's website http://www.anawbs.org.au/

If you are interested in helping out as a judge or steward please apply asap http://www.anawbs.org.au/registration/beerjudge.html

Wish you all luck and hope that the tight deadline isn't too much of a hassle.

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## haysie (7/9/10)

I plead ignorant, didnt have any idea. Ultra late notice, an interstater wouldnt get an entry in on time would they. why the weeks difference between local and interstate?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/9/10)

Like some I know of, I would be interested in entering if I could drop of entry's at another location. Regency Park area for instance? Not sure if these idea's have been brought up before or have been done to death?I have entered in the wine section in the past and found it a PITA to get entry's to Magill. An hours drive almost. Was wondering why there is not more than one drop off point available, say somewhere in the northern suburbs? SABSOSA seems more accommodating.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (8/9/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Like some I know of, I would be interested in entering if I could drop of entry's at another location. Regency Park area for instance? Not sure if these idea's have been brought up before or have been done to death?I have entered in the wine section in the past and found it a PITA to get entry's to Magill. An hours drive almost. Was wondering why there is not more than one drop off point available, say somewhere in the northern suburbs? SABSOSA seems more accommodating.
> 
> BYB



A decent way out of my way too BYB but i made the trek only to find Winequip was shut when i dropped in......... 

No entries in ANAWBS for me this year


----------



## jbirbeck (8/9/10)

DrSmurto said:


> A decent way out of my way too BYB but i made the trek only to find Winequip was shut when i dropped in.........
> 
> No entries in ANAWBS for me this year



Smurto, I'm planning a winequip drop prior to close off next week (likely on Monday afternoon) if you want to drop them by my place I can drop yours off as well. 

BYB happy to do the same for you as well if you can get them to me before next monday?


----------



## Murcluf (8/9/10)

No entries for me either, mine are all wrapped up in SABSOSA this year maybe next year. Went to ANAWBS presentation last year and it was a real hoot, might try and get there again this year. Winequip drop off is a bit of a pain but its better then not having one at all, I suppose, drop off point up north would be great thou :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (8/9/10)

It would be great to see an earlier reminder next year and more drop off points in Vic - Resevoir is only really convenient if you are in the north.

Good luck with the comp - I will enter one of these days.

Brendo


----------



## randyrob (8/9/10)

ANAWBS - They do fantastic trophy's if you haven't already get yourself one and keep it by the door to fend of any would be burgulars!


----------



## raven19 (8/9/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Smurto, I'm planning a winequip drop prior to close off next week (likely on Monday afternoon) if you want to drop them by my place I can drop yours off as well.
> 
> BYB happy to do the same for you as well if you can get them to me before next monday?



Or if that is not convenient, get them to me as I will be at Holty's on Fri night, I can drop off with a few of mine next week.


----------



## jbirbeck (13/9/10)

seriously annoyed :angry: Take the time to go to Winequip to drop off entries and the bloody place is shut. For those Sa residents trying to enter don't bother going there today or Wednesday as they won't be open any other day perhaps call ahead. not sure I'll be able to enter now given the seriously limiting time to drop off and the ridiculously inconvenient location  ...


----------



## raven19 (16/9/10)

Similar story at lunch today, ducked down to Magill with mine and RK's entries but to no avail. Winequip is closed all week.

However next door will accept the deliveries (they share the same warehouse area inside).

Problem was they were out to lunch also!

Have emailed ANAWBS direct for an alternative drop off point, will report back once I hear something.

(There were 4 people trying to drop off entries when I arrived today!)


----------



## jayse (16/9/10)

heard a complaint of emails going unanswered yesterday aswell, need to find out what exactly is happening for judging aswell.
Have not filled out the online form for judging as I don't know which day would be best, if there is going to be one day when most will be there and we can get the most done then I will come that day, most likely saturday I guess.
the drop off has caused some issues clearly so i think we need to hear from a commitee member in this thread or something right away, I don't know who is in charge this year but be good to get some responses to these issues.


----------



## jbirbeck (16/9/10)

jayse said:


> heard a complaint of emails going unanswered yesterday aswell, need to find out what exactly is happening for judging aswell.
> Have not filled out the online form for judging as I don't know which day would be best, if there is going to be one day when most will be there and we can get the most done then I will come that day, most likely saturday I guess.
> the drop off has caused some issues clearly so i think we need to hear from a commitee member in this thread or something right away, I don't know who is in charge this year but be good to get some responses to these issues.



definitely some issues. Really should be able to go into a business during business hours and find someone there. 

I put in for judging on Friday all day but also for the sat/sun morning, I may have to pull out of either sat or sun. I'm assuming we'll find out about that once entries close off and if I can't get them in perhaps I can judge everything...


----------



## jonocarroll (16/9/10)

raven19 said:


> Similar story at lunch today, ducked down to Magill with mine and RK's entries but to no avail. Winequip is closed all week.
> 
> However next door will accept the deliveries (they share the same warehouse area inside).
> 
> Problem was they were out to lunch also!


I have contacted the ANAWBS president and have been advised that AR Black & Co. next door should be able to accept deliveries. If they are closed, please PM me and I will give you the contact number for the ANAWBS president, who suggests you may be able to drop beers at her work.

- Jonathan (President, AWBCA).

Sadly I'll be in Cairns during ANAWBS. Not that I've got any beers ready to enter anyway, but it would have been nice to judge again this year. Good luck to all.


----------



## raven19 (16/9/10)

OK, got off the phone with Trevor earlier, and he confirmed Black's Stainless (next door to Winequip) will be open all day tomorrow, 9 - 5, also confirmed by Mr Black himself. Both companies share the same warehouse.

So ANAWBS entries can still be dropped off at this location tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Blackbeard (16/9/10)

Howdy guys,

As for the winequip problem, hopefully tomorrow is fine with no issues, otherwise I've offered for some people to drop them at my place, PM me or Rooting Kings for my address if needed.

Jayse: If you want to judge on saturday that would be great, some of the flights are looking a little full, I've had a hard time finding judges this year and have had to spread the judging fairly evenly over Friday Saturday and Sunday, but Saturday is still the busiest.
PM me your email or phone number and I'll get back to you asap.

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## jayse (17/9/10)

done, cheers.

I will know what days and times I can do for sure early next week and will let you know, transport would be lovely aswell, I am in clearview, speak to you about that later anyway.


----------



## RussTaylor (17/9/10)

Best of luck to everyone entering ANAWBS this year.

I've taken a back step from organisation this year but Tim has had done a grand job pulling things together. I only had time to scratch myself and lend some IT support.

Sorry for the drop off point debacle, but if it's not a Qld or WA drama, it's SA!  

If anyone in SA missed getting their entries in due to Wineequip being closed, you're welcome to drop them to the judging venue at Waite on Monday. We'll be there from 10am for most of the day - Note the judging arrow on this map http://www.anawbs.org.au/presentation-day.html . Same place as last year. My mobile number is 0408 085601.

Cheers
Russ


----------



## Blackbeard (29/9/10)

Howdy again folks,

The judging weekend was a great success!

It would be great to see you all at the presentation day on Sunday 3rd of October at 1pm.
Entry is $10 and you receive a free glass and get to taste all of the wines and a selection of craft beers from South Australia.

Presentations will be at Waite Institute Urrbrae in the Charles Hawker Conference Centre - building 2.
You can find a map here - http://www.anawbs.org.au/presentation-day.html

Please PM me if you have queries.

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## RussTaylor (3/10/10)

Thanks everyone for a great competition and the SAMBA beers on display were again fantastic.

Well done to all placegetters and it was great to see some fellow brewers at the presentation.

Results for 2010 can be found here


Cheers
Russ


----------



## Barry (3/10/10)

Thanks to all the organisers, sponsors, judges, stewards and all involved. When my garage/brewery burnt down last year (some odd electrical short?) I lost my scout pen knife which I had since 1965. Also I lost the only home brew trophy which I had in the brewery, my Mash Paddle trophy from a few years. I thought that is it, no more "mash paddle". So being fortunate enough to gain a second mash paddle means a great deal to me. So thanks to all involved, to Steve who was the force behind the Mash Paddle Award at the beginning, and to th ANAWBS in general.
It has been a great comp for many years which has given invaluable feedback. Congratulations to Bryce, Michael, Brenton and to all who entered, well done.


----------



## sned99 (3/10/10)

wow..some big inconsistencies/differences between NSW judging and ANAWBS judging reflected in points given for the same beers..
I know there is a different scoring set up between the two but geez,beers that got nothing in the NSW comp are on top in the ANAWBS comp??..maybe it's the plastic cups aye? Anyway thanks to all the people who give up their own time to make these events happen it would not be possible without you guys.


----------



## drmush (4/10/10)

I have to echo sned99's comments about the inconsistent scoring between beers entered in the NSW and ANAWBS comps...Beers that received a high score in one competition were bombed in the other and vice versa...No doubt I will have to wait for the arrival of the judges score sheets to see where the opinions differed...However thanks are due to all the guys who take time out to pour and judge our efforts...

Cheers
drmush


----------



## randyrob (4/10/10)

Awesome -My RIS did so well it didn't even warrant a score!?


----------



## pbrosnan (4/10/10)

randyrob said:


> Awesome -My RIS did so well it didn't even warrant a score!?


Must be the other half of the luck ...


----------



## KillerRx4 (4/10/10)

Put me down as a skeptic on the NSW state comp judging too.

The APA I entered in 3 comps, came 2nd in ESB cup & 2nd in ANAWBS but last place & woeful 34/100pts in NSW comp.

I cant help but think something went terribly wrong with the NSW comp, suspect beers were mixed up somehow.

ANAWBS puts on a good comp though & I am confident in their process to get things right. Will be entering again next year.

Cheers.


----------



## RussTaylor (4/10/10)

randyrob said:


> Awesome -My RIS did so well it didn't even warrant a score!?



Hi Rob, the bottle was broken in transit. We received 1 broken which was yours and 2 other bottles that had leaked (lids were loose). The PDF gets generated from our application so can't easily add that type of information. The paper work you receive in the mail will have it.

Cheers


----------



## RussTaylor (4/10/10)

Barry said:


> Thanks to all the organisers, sponsors, judges, stewards and all involved. When my garage/brewery burnt down last year (some odd electrical short?) I lost my scout pen knife which I had since 1965. Also I lost the only home brew trophy which I had in the brewery, my Mash Paddle trophy from a few years. I thought that is it, no more "mash paddle". So being fortunate enough to gain a second mash paddle means a great deal to me. So thanks to all involved, to Steve who was the force behind the Mash Paddle Award at the beginning, and to th ANAWBS in general.
> It has been a great comp for many years which has given invaluable feedback. Congratulations to Bryce, Michael, Brenton and to all who entered, well done.



Sorry to hear about your brewery Barry. I'm sure the mash paddle will be a suitable replacement!


----------



## Barry (5/10/10)

A great looking mash paddle Russ, far bigger than the old one. Thanks very much, greatly appreciated.


----------



## jayse (5/10/10)

Well done barry

As to what some have mentioned about inconsistent scoring between comps who knows? all I can do is back my own judgement at the time and I am not about to second guess the ability of the other comp judges, so what can you do? certainly you don't want to start pointing fingers at anyone. I am not about to do my head in thinking about it anyway.
The same inconsistency is there between beers entered in sabsosa and anawbs and I am sure the same goes with Vic, Qld and WA.
It certainly is not above being questioned but what and who do you question? Maybe rather then beat yourself up over it just accept it and we all play our own part in improving everything involved in the competitions.

Looks like I was a lot more critical of two of barry's beers there then the judges in nsw were, I feel I write enough on the sheet for it all to speak for itself so what more can you do than that?
When I see the names now I see I have marked some brewers who I know are great brewers less then half marks should I have to take pause to question myself maybe? on reflection think I may have be heavy handed in marking down too much or scored perhaps a tad high? at the end of the day you have to trust your own judgement and ability or you maybe should not be there.

Anyway, Bryce's R.I.S was fantastic :super: and the standard overall at anawbs is great, a joy to judge.

Just a suggestion for anawbs, I think in the results sheet with the catergories with mutliple styles in them it would be good to have what each beer was.


----------



## jimmy01 (5/10/10)

Congratulations to all the winners and a big thank-you to the organisers and stewards.

Cheers

Jimmy


----------



## Barry (5/10/10)

Jase, you just judge the beers as well as you can each time. Beer judging is subjective, like all judging. Write down what you see, what you smell, what you taste, what you think (as stated by a far more experienced brewer and judge than me). Beers also change in reality and/or perception with distance traveled, temperature extremes, position in judging, time, interpretations , etc, etc, etc,
In the past I have tracked my beers from comp to comp. Ranged from extremely consistent to extremely inconsistent. So what is the conclusion? Too many variables. Read the judging sheets and take a consensus.
Home brewers and judges are good people, and the same people.


----------

